# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Οδηγός «Πρώτες βοήθειες ψυχικής υγείας»

## Martal

Τα κείμενα είναι διαμορφωμένα έτσι ώστε τα συμπτώματα και τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά (έναρξη, πορεία, αίτια, συνέπειες) των συγκεκριμένων διαταραχών να περιγράφονται με απλά λόγια και συγχρόνως να παρέχονται πληροφορίες σε σχέση με τους τρόπους αντιμετώπισης τους. Ο πρώτος στόχος λοιπόν, είναι η ανασκευή των μύθων γύρω από τις ψυχικές διαταραχές και του φόβου που προκύπτει γύρω από αυτούς αλλά και η πληροφόρηση σχετικά με τις θεραπευτικές δυνατότητες που παρέχει η Ψυχοθεραπεία σύμφωνα με το ΓΣ Μοντέλο. Ένας δεύτερος στόχος του βιβλίου, είναι η παροχή καθοδήγησης στα ίδια τα άτομα που έχουν κάποια από τις συγκεκριμένες διαταραχές, δίνοντας απλές και εύκολα κατανοητές οδηγίες (πρώτες βοήθειες) σχετικά με την αντιμετώπιση των συμπτωμάτων και των συνεπειών τους αλλά και πληροφορίες ώστε να αναζητήσουν την κατάλληλη, για αυτούς, θεραπεία.

Το εγχειρίδιο απευθύνεται και σε άτομα, τα οποία έχουν στο περιβάλλον τους κάποιον που εμφανίζει μια ψυχολογική διαταραχή. Μέσω της ανάγνωσης του βιβλίου, πιστεύουμε ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα είναι σε θέση να κατανοήσουν το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν τα προσφιλή τους πρόσωπα, θα μάθουν τρόπους αντιμετώπισης και θα γνωρίσουν πώς θα μπορούσαν οι ίδιοι να βοηθηθούν και να βοηθήσουν ή τουλάχιστον πώς να μην προκαλέσουν, άθελά τους, εκτενέστερες δυσχέρειες.

Πρώτες βοήθειες ψυχικής υγείας

----------


## Martal

Μόλις το είδα μας σκέφτηκα :) , μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε απο αυτό το site.

----------


## Constantly curious

Επιτελους ! Ενα βήμα προοδου. Αυτο θα επρεπε να κυκλοφορει δωρεαν σε Μαζικους χωρους οπου και πιο συχνα 8 στους 10 εμφανιζει πχ μια κριση αγχους. Αντι να νιωθει απαισια το ατομο αντιθετως να νιωσει ασφαλεια αξιοπρεπεια και δικαιωμα στην εκφραση οπως λεει το εντυπο. Σε ευχαριστω για το μοιρασμα. Καλημερα :)

----------


## Martal

> Επιτελους ! Ενα βήμα προοδου. Αυτο θα επρεπε να κυκλοφορει δωρεαν σε Μαζικους χωρους οπου και πιο συχνα 8 στους 10 εμφανιζει πχ μια κριση αγχους. Αντι να νιωθει απαισια το ατομο αντιθετως να νιωσει ασφαλεια αξιοπρεπεια και δικαιωμα στην εκφραση οπως λεει το εντυπο. Σε ευχαριστω για το μοιρασμα. Καλημερα :)


Εννοείται έπρεπε να το μοιραστώ μαζι σας.. Ελπίζω να μας βοηθήσει γενικα..

----------

